# True story......



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 26, 2012)

Yesterday I was given a 1975 Nikon F2 Photomic complete with 50mm f1.4, 80-200mm f4.5 lenses and Eveready case in great condition. 


Here's the cool part.......
Sometime not long before this camera was manufactured and I had a Pentax ESII while watching a movie with a photographer using a Nikon F Photomic.
This was the camera I must need to be a photographer and a good one!!
So come 1976 I purchased my very first Nikon, a Nikon F2 (hugely disappointed I couldn't get one of the F's with the large F on the photomic head:surprised along with lenses.
I was now a PHOTOGRAPHER!!!:shock::bluegrin:
Roll on another year and the camera gear is stolen. Oh well, insurance paid out and I replaced the F2 with the latest F2AS with new MD-2 drive, lenses, etc.... The F2AS was also stolen within a short time!!:disgusted:

Fast forward to 2010 and I bump into a guy who I was acquainted with from those days and he tells me he has a camera that he believes was stolen from me many years back. Would I like it back sometime??? I said yes but wasn't too excited as I thought it was the second F2 and would be in a shabby state after all those years and I'd completely forgotten about my first Nikon!:shock:

Well yesterday I picked up the Nikon and was flabbergasted to realise this was in fact my first and forgotten NIkon F2 and it is in great nick with very little wear at all!!!

Truth is stranger than fiction!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## MarkNicholas (Oct 27, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Yesterday I was given a 1975 Nikon F2 Photomic complete with 50mm f1.4, 80-200mm f4.5 lenses and Eveready case in great condition.
> View attachment 3047
> Here's the cool part.......
> Sometime not long before this camera was manufactured and I had a Pentax ESII while watching a movie with a photographer using a Nikon F Photomic.
> ...



Bizzar Indeed !

Was it him who pinched it ??
Has he still got your other one ?? LOL


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 27, 2012)

MarkNicholas said:


> Bizzar Indeed !
> 
> Was it him who pinched it ??
> Has he still got your other one ?? LOL


Maybe it was the same person who "borrowed" it - I don't know or care!!
Good question on the other one............


----------



## Paul Treacher (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe he wants to switch over to Digital - have you checked your digital gear is still there after he returned the old one ?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 28, 2012)

Paul Treacher said:


> Maybe he wants to switch over to Digital - have you checked your digital gear is still there after he returned the old one ?


 Good thinking, I'll be on the alert!!


----------

